# Urban / DJ / Park riders



## lumpy81 (Jan 22, 2008)

What type of tires are you guys running?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Currently running Holy Rollers. I'm not thrilled on them. I may be trying Tioga FS100s, Schwalbe Table Tops, or Kenda Small Block 8s in the near future. I've still got a set of Lopes Bling Blings that I like for the dirt.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

Will recommended the Halo Twin Rails to me quite a while ago and I can say that I'm very satisfied with them. Very low rolling resistance - at least on par with the ultra heavy Hookworms I used to have.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Holy rollers, they do their job well. I will be trying the shwalbe table top tires next, very similar thread, 300g less weight.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

im assuming your talking about 26's, i had some arrow racin tires and they were sick, great on street and on dirt


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

K-rads for me. Others have said the sidewalls go easily but I have had no problems. Light and cheap. Tread wear is great too. Not even a sign of wear yet and 2-3 park/DJ sessions per week for 8 months.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Kenda Krads. Light weight and cheap.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

26" arrow launch front and rear
24" arrow launch front and specialized comp rear but probably going to switch to the khe tires


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Table tops rule all. Intense micro knobbys in 26" are also a new tire that will soon be a big favourite. They are an amazing compound in a simple mold. gotta love em.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Table tops rule all. Intense micro knobbys in 26" are also a new tire that will soon be a big favourite. They are an amazing compound in a simple mold. gotta love em.


when are the micro knobs coming out? are they for sale somewhere already? i saw that they were going to be available and you're probably right, i think they could rule the market.

on my 26er i run a DMR moto digger front and a kenda SB8 rear. good tire set up for no matter where you go. pretty knobby for street but it's worth it once i ride anything but pavement. i have some DMR transitions for the real street duties though.

holyrollers are very solid tires. really good value as far as quality, performance, weight and price go. they also last forever...can't go wrong. only problem is shops only stock the 2.4 size.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I would be leery of small-knobbed tires in skateparks. They tend to slip a bit worse than a more solid tire.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive been running my set of K Rads for the past year and they have yet to give or show signs or wear. They are extremely durable and reasonably priced. Ive not really run anything else so I couldnt tell ya but thats my experience.


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

Where is a good place to order tabletops from?


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

hookworms here. ride a lot of urban so the fact that they're pretty indestructible is way more important than weight. one year, no flats.
and just found out there's a skate park that allows bikes just over the hill from me. w00t. 
it's 45 out right now...if i wasnt sick and in bed id be there right now.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

Hookworms.

the grip on asphalt and concrete (and sandstone) is insane. and they are really wide = more grip surface. 

they are bombproof, as stated above. just so much comfort in the landings. i recommend them. 

i would like to get some feedback on Intense's new tire. that one with like a billion micro-knobbies. looks ill. 2.25" vs. 2.5" (hookworm).


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

the schwalbe table tops are amazing. i ran them on my 26 and now that i have 24's im buying some more. extremely light and have good grip for concrete and street. haven't had a chance to ride them on dirt but the little i did was nice.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I ride round, rubber tires.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

2.3" K-Rads Great tire for all around


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

k rads all the way.like duck said for the price you can't go wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## STPinCYQX (Jun 13, 2007)

K-Rads. I hate them. Gonna run Holy's next year, I think


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

those 26" micro-knobbies look INTENSE! oh man, that was bad.

I think the new 24" KHE Mac2 tires are going to dominate, wow. under 1lb, same street tread as the bmx tires.

I'm currently running a Schwalbe TableTop up front and Tioga FS100 out back.
But I still like my old Tioga Mitsuboshi CompIII 2.125 for up front if it's gonna be loose. Got a Primo Dirt Monster for the rear too.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

K-Rads here... I think I might buy a FS100 for the rear if I could find some for sale in the States. 
K-Rads are good to me 'cause they're cheaper than most tires, and they last.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

specailized rhythm...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> specailized rhythm...


really? you run those? i just havent like the ones i have. ok for some street stuff but on dirt there everwhere


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

ETBA said:


> K-Rads here... I think I might buy a FS100 for the rear if I could find some for sale in the States.
> K-Rads are good to me 'cause they're cheaper than most tires, and they last.


i dont like the K-rads. they are not sticky enough for me. DMR moto RT's are much better in my opinion. fairly light aswell with the folding option


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

2.2 holly roller rr/ 2.35 SMB8 fr


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

tioga fs100 and krad


----------

